# Mississippi Billfish Classic Final Results



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Final Results from the Ms. Billfish Classic '08<DIV class=infobox>*Final Leaderboard* 

*Blue Marlin *1. Done Deal, 339.6 pounds, $136,000

*Dolphin *

1. Ole Miss, 49.9 pounds, $15,250

2. Hattaboy, 43.6 pounds, $11,250

3. Mollie, 43.3 pounds, $7,250

4. Mexican Gulf Fishing Company, 41.7 pounds, $3,500

*Tuna *

1. Four Reel, 181.4 pounds, $15,250

2. Share-E, 179.1 pounds, $11,250

3. Ole Miss, 163.9 pounds, $7,250

4. Wasabi, 145.2 pounds, $3,500

*Wahoo *

1. Contigo, 64.3 pounds, $15,250

2. Sultrap, 60.5 pounds, $11,250

3. Carib, 60.4 pounds, $7,250

4. Krunch Time, 60 pounds, $3,500</DIV><DIV class=spill_nav><DIV class=previous></DIV><DIV class=next></DIV></DIV>

<DIV class=advertisement><DIV class=advertisement><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

any pictures?


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Read that the Done Deal's total winnings including cash awards was $401,817.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The numbers listed in the first thread only was tournamnet entry feewinnings. The optional Cash Awards is where the real cabbage was won ...or lost. The 400k included both optional cash awards and tournamnet cash.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Top Boat....Game On

1st. Place tag and release....Game On

Bill Mclellan Award....Game On

Tagged two Blue Marlin and one White Marlin in one day

Just had to add that to the results...


----------

